# Our Girl Matilda Turned One..!!!.



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Matilda!

arty:

Enjoy your carrot cake!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy birthday mattie girl!


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mattie! She is beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Matilda, you've grown into a beautiful girl!

Enjoy your carrot cake, it looks great. 

Wishing you many more happy, healthy birthdays to come.


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mattie! You are such a pretty girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, gorgeous!

You have beautiful Goldens!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Maybell is beautiful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday sweet girl.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

She maybe one, but there is an old soul in there...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like you have a very happy Golden Retriever household.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Mattie.
Great set of pictures Wally.
Hope the gang got some of the carrot cake and you didn't eat it all...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mattie! Beautiful family you have there!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you to all that wished Mattie Happy Birthday. 
She had a great day of playing with our other two, Maccers & Maesie's, plus with some of their other park friends. Then they finished the day off with Carrot Cake... 

It's funny as both Mattie and our other girl Maesie always change to the serious look when ever I get the camera out...
What is it about women & cameras, do they need more warning to get their hair & makeup just right...  LOL... j/k girls..... 

Again, thanks everyone for all your kind remarks... :wave:

* #11...









#12...* 









*#13...*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea, it looks like girls issue. Let them know before you get your camera what's going to happen.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeatHAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY MATILDA!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenbounBeautiful pics....loved them all, and Carrot cake is the bomb!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Yea, it looks like girls issue. Let them know before you get your camera what's going to happen.


*... LOL... I was just waiting for a come back line...** I just knew it was my fault... :doh:*



Nash666 said:


> :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeatHAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY MATILDA!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
> Beautiful pics....loved them all, and Carrot cake is the bomb!!


*Thank you very much for the colorful Birthday wish... ...
And yes the Carrot Cake was a huge hit with both the 4 & 2 legged attendees that evening... :nchuck: :agree: :dblthumb2 
:thanks:*


----------



## samanthabrookephoto (Jun 7, 2012)

*Beautiful pictures*

BEAUTIFUL pictures! Gorgeous dog.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos Wally


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy first birthday!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

samanthabrookephoto said:


> BEAUTIFUL pictures! Gorgeous dog.





rik said:


> Beautiful photos Wally





vcm5 said:


> Happy first birthday!!!


*Again, thanks for your Birthday wishes for our dear little girl Mattie and the compliments on the photos...
I had such a sweet girl to photograph, so how could I go wrong... ... 
I'm very glad that you enjoyed them...
*


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy belated beautiful girl!!! Hope you had a GReat day!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Happy belated beautiful girl!!! Hope you had a GReat day!


Thank you, Mattie, Maccers, and Maesie all had a great day... ... :wave:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Mattie!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Dexter12 said:


> Happy belated birthday Mattie!


Many thanks Dexter... ...


----------

